
Join YCombinator News - LinkedIn Group Here! - oo7jeep
http://www.linkedin.com/e/gis/3426/750DD96C11B4
======
oo7jeep
Hi All, Thanks for your interest, and I just got notification this morning
that we are up and running on LinkedIn. If you previously sent me an email,
you can join the group simply by clicking here.

If you want to be added, go to the link above to join or simply send me an
email with your First Name, Last Name and Email Address to
yclinkedin@gmail.com.

Finally, there were a couple of people who asked about getting the list of
emails to use to start a newsgroup, or email chain. Since I didnt ask people
for permission to do that, I'd suggest simply starting a new thread and people
can submit their info there if they want to.

Thanks a lot, and happy networking, Eddie

PS I resubmitted this so the actual link can be in the title.

